# I need help preparing for my doctor's appointment this week!



## jezebel423 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi All,

A couple of years ago I was diagnosed with Graves disease, and since then I've been hyper, I've been hypo (thanks to meds), and I've been normal. One thing I haven't been is happy with my knowledge of my health and my disease. I've been to numerous doctors, and I feel like I've mostly been ignored, and my health has suffered.

I have an appointment with a new doctor this week and she pre-ordered some labs, which are below. I made the appointment because I knew I was hyper again, and I was just about done with my hair loss (I've lost about half of my hair since my thyroid issues started, and the fluctuations began) and my heart feeling like it was going to jump out of my chest if I even walk up a flight of stairs.

I NEED to get this under control and I'm wondering if you all may have advice so that I can arm myself with the knowledge I need to ask the right questions and get this sorted out.

Name

Test result

Range

Flag

T4,Free(Direct)

4.19 ng/dL

0.82-1.77

H

TSH

0.008 uIU/mL

0.450-4.500

L

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum

16.3 pg/mL

2.0-4.4

H

Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW - you are really hyper not. Are you on Tapazole currently?

When is the last time they ran antibodies?

Very few ppl will go into remission with Graves - but it does happen. It's more of a learn to manage thing. I for one never could stabilize and opted for a total thyroid removal - to me it was the best option as my children were small and I did not want multiple doses of RAI.

Have you considered a "permanent" solution such as RAI or a TT? I struggles for 4.5 years - having my thyroid removed was the best decision for me and life has gotten mush better being on replacement.

My surgeon - who specialized in endocrine said nobody she has seen has ever been turned down for a TT - if she says it's necessary the insurance companies do not fight it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It appears that you are in hyperthyroid state! Are you taking any meds rx'd for thyroid conditions?

Have you ever had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

And have you had antibodies' tests which I am listing for you above?

What was the criteria that prompted a Grave's Disease diagnosis and did you have RAIU (radioactive uptake) at the time?

Let us know how your appt. goes!


----------



## aron123 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for share...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You are very, very hyperthyroid.

As Lovlkn suggested above, I think it would be a wise move to talk with this new doctor about a more permanent solution-- total thyroidectomy (TT) or "killing" off your thyroid with radioactive iodine (RAI). The "solutions" you've tried up to now clearly are not working well for you, and you really need to get this under control.

Are you currently on Tapazole or another anti-thyroid med?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Holy Moly, are you hyper. Wow. I would ask to move toward a permanent solution. Untreated hyper can cause other problems; osteoporosis, cardiac...not good. Are you on any medication, ATDs or beta blockers?

When is your appointment? Look at your lab results and understand them so that you can speak on that front. If you have not had any imaging, you should ask for an ultrasound and RAIU. Discuss a treatment plan RAI or surgery. There's lots of info on this forum. Look through the Graves info, it is really helpful.

There is treatment for this. I struggled for years and I feel great now. Everyday, I am amazed at how well I feel. I wish the same for you too!


----------

